
Here's why Apple made the stylus that Steve Jobs hated - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/9/9298117/apple-pencil-stylus-ipad-pro-steve-jobs
======
esolyt
Jobs hated devices that are operated by a stylus. Apple made an accessory for
drawing. Nothing's changed.

